# What type of glass for observation window?



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

Bonterra bees recommends the same. I put mine up this weekend. Unfortunately 1/4" laminated is hard to come by in my state, unavailable. Your supplier is smart so go with that.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

We generally use plexiglass for strength (especially since we ship them all over the world), but I've used single pane glass before. I've not had it break yet, but if it did I would probably wish I went with laminated glass!


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought a TBH last year and it came with a plexiglass viewing window held in with thumbtacks. The plexiglass is thin and bowed when a couple of tacks pulled out. I reinforced with more tacks and it has been fine. I built some more hives and used regular window glass for the viewing windows. The only problem with that is that one of the follower boards was a tight fit and cracked the glass, I'd guess when the hive settled some with the weight of the bees and stores. 

Another thing that seems would make a difference is how easily it can be cleaned. One of my hives built a bunch of attachment comb to the window. Scraping it off the plexiglass with my hive tool scratches it, but doesn't hurt the regular glass.

What I've realized is that while the viewing window is nice when you first get going (and people always enjoy looking in), I won't use any more of them. I do my observing from the top with a smoker sitting close by. The hives I've built since then don't have them.


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

I use single strength (1/8"). I don't use a lot of hammers around my hives and I try to be gentle while working the bees.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Tempered glass is what I used on my observation hive. Easy to clean and safe. A lot less expensive than laminated. Take the frames of the observation hive, where the glass fits in, to a local glass company and have them install them for ya.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've used plexiglass, glass, and laminated glass for my observation hives. Plexiglass is cheap and light, but very difficult to clean. Glass is easy to clean, but even easier to break. Laminated glass offers the best of both, but can be a little more expensive. Contact small glass shops, window repair companies, and the like and you should be able to find a supply easily.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

have been watching this thread because we plan to open a store in the spring to sell honey. two observation hives will be installed.we used to supply an observation hive to a local museum but kids tapping have broken the glass twice. the tempered glass idea of mds sounds best to me as I know the problems with plexiglass.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have six observation hives at present. One is termpered glass, the rest are plexiglass. You certainly have to treat them differently when cleaning them. The plexiglass will scratch. I haven't had an issue with it though, I just soak it in FGMO (mineral oil laxitive) and then after wiping that off well, clean it with glass cleaner and let it air out. It's easier to work with the plexiglass when you're building one yourself. It's more break proof. But the glass is virtually scratch proof.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! My line of thinking was that since TBHs have a tendency to attach to the sides, IE the glass, plexi would get scratched up pretty quick. My glass shop also explained that tempered glass, when broken, shatters into thousands of little beads.


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

laminated glass is best, 1/8 is hard to get and 1/4 is easy to get


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd have to agree. I have tried the rest, and love the laminated glass. 1/4 is a bit heavy, and I probably should have gone with the 1/8 (the store I got from had both), but they told me it wasn't really that strong. In hindsight, it was probably strong enough for what I was doing, but whatever. Still pleased with it. The peace of mind in knowing that it won't break, and if it does break you won't have a problem, is priceless to me. Especially when I take it to schools.


----------

